#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Toegangsbewijs Politie-Iftar 2013 World Fashion Amsterdam

## Miriam77

Heb nog een paar kaartjes over, mocht er iemand interesse hebben...

Maandag 5 augustus 2013 Aanvang 18.00

Locatie:
World Fashion Centrum
Koningin Wilhelmingaplein 13
1062 HH Amsterdam

----------

